
Show HN: Expose People Problems at Work for Free - cmholiv
https://warble.work/what-is-a-warble/
======
duxup
Interesting.

I kinda worry about a sort of gamification / you can't really defend yourself
from anonymous one word accusations.

Also that site, why do the people spin and seemed like a lot of fonts.

